# Eurotunnel Booking.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We've been in a car by Eurotunnel many times but this is the first time in a Motorhome.
On the Eurotunnel booking site it gives the choice of Van and Campervan.
Which should I choose or doesn't it make any difference?

And the dog costs £30 to travel - he didn't cost that much when we bought him!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

choose campervan - I don't think it gives any difference in price, but you get in the list to check your gas system is all turned off etc.

The dogs charge is presumably to check for vets certificates etc.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Campervan as then they allocate you a space in the single deck carriage.

Wobby


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies - I've booked Campervan.
And the dog looks as pleased as Punch now he thinks he's worth more!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The £30 is for the return trip, I think it goes to DEFRA

Loddy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ticket*

Vans are cheaper than Motorhomes !

But to avoid hastle, you would be better choosing campervan!

™


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Yes the £30 for the dog, it's another stealth Tax, the only Country in the EU that charges to cross a border with a fully Pet passported dog. Defra - a couple a woman with a clipboard if you're lucky ! 

Captain Bligh


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dog*



CaptainBligh said:


> Yes the £30 for the dog, it's another stealth Tax, the only Country in the EU that charges to cross a border with a fully Pet passported dog. Defra - a couple a woman with a clipboard if you're lucky !
> 
> Captain Bligh


Your not kidding!

Pets are more expensive than Humans

You can book a motorhome and take 1-9 Humans same price regardless. Take a Cat/Dog and they are £30 each!


----------

